
Show HN: Watercooler Questions – super effective team building (just 30 sec/wk) - dstik
https://www.trytape.com/watercooler
======
dstik
Author here. Let me know if you have any questions or suggestions…

Our team built a visual communication tool (think video stories for workplace
communication) and one of the surprisingly effective ways one of our pilot
customers began using the tool was as a quick team builder. Someone would send
out a really simple question over video and teammates would respond on Tape.
Simple questions like “What was the last country you visited” turned into easy
ways for people to discover they had overlapping interests/experiences.

The experience was way more effective than expensive happy hours or offsites
which are nice but generally just let friends at work hangout with each other
rather than building new connections. The only problem was it required
everyone to download our mobile app
([https://www.trytape.com/app](https://www.trytape.com/app)) and someone had
to come up with a question every week. Because of that, we decided to devote a
quick sprint to productizing the interaction and make it dead simple for any
team to take part in the program.

Watercooler Questions:

    
    
      - No app installation required (done 100% through email/web)
      - Fully automated (we send your team a new question every week)
      - Super effective and time efficient (Spend just 30 sec a week answering a question and learn more about your teammates)
    

Check out a fun example here:
[https://www.trytape.com/t/E1efYE42xr10](https://www.trytape.com/t/E1efYE42xr10)

Looking forward to on-boarding more teams and continuing to iterate on it.
Excited to hear feedback!

